# How big?



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

How big, weight wise do boer bucks get?? Average size or if any of you know a for sure weight on yours what is it?
We just got a scale so I weighed my boys and they were 286 and 247.....,I'm not worried about their condition or anything just curious on what the measure up to on 'normal' or 'average'. I've looked and looked for the answer and can't find anything


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What are their ages?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are both 3, early February and late June (and half starved from 6-12 months) it's nothing that I'm concerned about this is total curiosity. They have been away from the girls for almost 3 months now and have a nice amount of meat on their bones now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I guess the one is just shy of 3 lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Those seem like good weights to me although I don't know an ideal weight either! 250-250+ sounds like a good average to me for mature bucks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok  that's what I was wondering


----------

